# [GentooPub] Milano - Movida - Venerdì 7 Settembre - h 18:45

## .:deadhead:.

Ciao Gentooisti

come ogni mese si rinnova il tradizionale ritrovo davanti ad un buon calice di $vostra_bevanda_preferita.

Queste son le coordinate: Milano, Movida, Via Rosales 9, dalle ore 18.45, Venerdì 7 settembre .

Sotto con le adesioni:

```

deadhead

codadilupo

drizztbsd

akiross

mouser

laVale

Alessandra

bandreabis

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ma spostatevi in svizzera per una volta  :Razz: !!

----------

## mouser

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ma spostatevi in svizzera per una volta !!

 

Non tutti, ma in Svizzera siamo già venuti a trovarti  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Vieni tu a Milano qualche volta  :Very Happy: 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## Scen

Ebbravi i nostri ragassuoli Gentooisti  :Cool: 

Io spero che si ripeta un evento tipo Gentoo Day per beccarvi tutti in un colpo solo  :Razz: 

Buone sbevazzate  :Wink: 

P.S. 10+ a deadhead per la sua firma  :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *mouser wrote:*   

> Non tutti, ma in Svizzera siamo già venuti a trovarti  

 

Vero io ci ho provato comunque  :Razz: 

----------

## federico

Raga io non ci sono, vado al palavobis (o qual'e' che e' il nome adesso) a vedere davide van de sfroos ...

Fede

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *federico wrote:*   

> Raga io non ci sono, vado al palavobis (o qual'e' che e' il nome adesso) a vedere davide van de sfroos ...

 Merdacciaaa... c sei già stato miiiille volte a vedere De Sfroos! Ed invece il GPub lo bigi da una vita!

----------

## dav_it

anche io spero nel prossimo gentoo day per incontrare i piu`.

deadhead and the others: visto l'articolo sulla GWN ?

----------

## ClodX

...............m****   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## akiross

Nuoooooooo dai fede, non fare il van de sfroos  :Sad: 

Acc, uff, porc, mazz.

Vabe', torno a consolarmi con Ruby  :Sad: 

Io non manchero'  :Smile: 

Ciauz!

----------

## bandreabis

Ci vediamo domani sera... stesso posto, stessa ora.....

----------

## federico

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   Raga io non ci sono, vado al palavobis (o qual'e' che e' il nome adesso) a vedere davide van de sfroos ... Merdacciaaa... c sei già stato miiiille volte a vedere De Sfroos! Ed invece il GPub lo bigi da una vita!

 

Ma vengo quasi sempre! Eppoi se mi vedete troppo spesso poi vi stufate di me  :Smile: 

----------

## akiross

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *.:deadhead:. wrote:*    *federico wrote:*   Raga io non ci sono, vado al palavobis (o qual'e' che e' il nome adesso) a vedere davide van de sfroos ... Merdacciaaa... c sei già stato miiiille volte a vedere De Sfroos! Ed invece il GPub lo bigi da una vita! 
> 
> Ma vengo quasi sempre! Eppoi se mi vedete troppo spesso poi vi stufate di me 

 

No fede, perche' noi ti amiamo! Io ho eretto una statuetta d'oro con il tuo volto per dimostrarti la mia devozione! Ogni sera mi inginocchio e prego che tu ci sia al prossimo gentoo pub!

... Certo che pero' ci si stufa anche dei pacchi che tiri  :Very Happy: 

Bhe se hai gia' i biglietti e/o non puoi rimandare (cioe' se magari ci vai con una amica che te la da  :Very Happy: ) allora ok, vai pure al palasalcavolo con la mia benedizione... Altrimenti daaaai, vieni al gentu pab! L'ultima volta non c'eri!

Buona vita a tutti  :Very Happy: 

----------

## federico

Non e' che ho i biglietti ma ho proprio bisogno della folla per mantenere salda la mia salute mentale, altrimenti mi si incasina tutto ^_^

----------

## mouser

Bon, io, laVale e Alessandra stasera ci siamo...

Arriveremo comunque con un'oretta di ritardo quindi, se ci amate, aspettateci!!!  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

@akiross: Stasera doppia cravatta  :Very Happy: 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## akiross

Argh!

Ok!... Ma se vuoi la doppia cravatta dovrete aspettare, perche' non contavo di tornare a casa... Arriverei per le 21 mi sa, troppo tardi -_-'

Dai prometto che me lo scrivo da qualche parte e al prossimo gpub le metto  :Smile:  Tanto fara' un po' piu' freddo, potro' venire incamiciato e bronzato (ahaha l'avete capita la colta battuta meccanica? XD)

A stasera  :Smile: 

----------

## codadilupo

non ti preoccuapre, aki. Tanto oggi io sono in giacca, quindi vale come una cravatta a testa  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

